#ubuntu-ro 2011-07-21
<V3n3RiX> salutare
<DoruHush> oi
#ubuntu-ro 2011-07-22
<xxmmaann> salut
<xxmmaann> ma poate ajuta cineva cu o problema ? multumesc
<xxmmaann> am si eu o problema numi vede hdd-ul , ma poate ajuta cineva ?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-07-23
<Johane> Are cineva idee de un tutorial bun de load balacing?:D
<Johane> Sau niste referinte macar, sa am de unde incepe
#ubuntu-ro 2012-07-18
<ppine> hello, i have a system with only one partition ( / ) if i boot a live session, delete all folders except my home folder, then do a fresh install without formating my drive, will i then keep all my contents in the
<ppine>                /home folder?
<ppine> toata lumea doarme?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-07-15
<FlowRiser> salut baieti, ce mai faceti ?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-07-16
<Guest47846> Daniel Salut
<Guest47846> eu sunt destul de nou in ubuntu
<Guest47846> cum fac sa mearga toate programele ca in windows
<Guest47846> e cineva online
<ocsi-bm> ce nu merge?
<Guest47846> de exemplu yahoo mesenger face crash imediat
<ocsi-bm> ce versiune de ubuntu ai? incearca cu: pidgin
<Guest47846> 12
<ocsi-bm> scrie in terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ocsi-bm> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<ocsi-bm> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
#ubuntu-ro 2013-07-17
<xuserr> salut
<ovidiu-florin> sallutare lume
<ovidiu-florin> ce faceți?
<ioanachiorean> Bună 
<ioanachiorean> muncim care cum putem ȘD
<ioanachiorean> :D
<ovidiu-florin> dacă aveți chef să vă dati cu părerea: https://github.com/ovidiub13/ga_setup
<ovidiu-florin> am facut un mic repo pentru a customiza workspace-ul
<crismblog> salutare
<crismblog> am ieșit, noapte bună
#ubuntu-ro 2013-07-19
<Angel> Salut!
<Angel> Ce program sa iau si eu din centru software pentru irc chat ?
<gili> xchat pentru gtk sau konversation pentru qtk
<Angel> merci!
<gili> Angel ^
<gili> cu placere
<ovidiu-florin> Angel: îți recomand Quassel sau Konversation
<ovidiu-florin> alegerea e a ta
<Angel> Am instalat XChat-GNOME IRC Chat intre timp si este ok , multumesc!
#ubuntu-ro 2013-07-21
<crismblog> `seara
#ubuntu-ro 2014-07-16
<crismblog> `neața
#ubuntu-ro 2014-07-17
<mircea> este cineva?
<mircea> salut
<mirceacluj> buna ziua
<mirceacluj> este cineva?
<FlowRiser> mirceacluj, da
<mirceacluj> buna flow   de unde esti?
<mirceacluj> problema e ca nu ma pot loga pe irc cu pidgin desi am facut cont aici
<mirceacluj> pidgin e protocol doar
<mirceacluj> dar daca am deja cont nu-nteleg dc si ce ar trebui sa fac
<FlowRiser> mirceacluj, sunt din Cta; 
<FlowRiser> Nu te logezi pe irc, ci pe Freenode, care este serverul, doar ca sa iti poti rezerva numele
<FlowRiser> nu am mai folosit pidgin de mult timp, dar parca nu trebuie decat sa adaugi adresa freenode-ului si portul ca sa poti intra
<FlowRiser> http://adammonsen.com/post/329
<FlowRiser> ai aici un mic tut
<mirceacluj> multumesc incerc sa fac asta chiar acum
<mirceacluj> irc nu merge  si aici suntem pe XCHAT
<mirceacluj> cred ca asta e diferentza  si XCHAT o fi tot un protocol irc
<mirceacluj> deci nu am cont de IRC  
<mirceacluj> XCHAT nu este = cu IRC  asa se pare
<mirceacluj> cum se conecteaza la #scara-ubuntu ?
<Anuska> :))
<Anuska> ce e aia?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-07-20
<Cracknel> !seen stas
<Libertiny> Cracknel: stas was last seen in #ubuntu-ro 1 year, 23 weeks, 1 day, 17 hours, 2 minutes, and 2 seconds ago: <stas> hai in privat sa povestim daca esti interesat
#ubuntu-ro 2016-07-23
<radu_> buna seara
